# AFX??? I doubt it.



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I asked the seller if this was AFX or JL body. He responded to me that he didn't know, but he bought it in 1976/1977. 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6007136107&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 

He had many others that looked like JL to me advertized as AFX. What do you think?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Difficult to tell with this poor quality pic...But JL never made this color scheme too... And for the rest of his auctions the bodies are correctly stated as JL when it is, so...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> But JL never made this color scheme too


They did. I have this exact body style/paint scheme and mine is a JL. They also made a 70s Chevy stocker with the same purple and white color combination. I bought both of these purple JLs recently off a hobby shop peg for $2.00 each.

You can buy this body from http://www.mascr.com/179/1824.htm for $5.89 (Look for #43 ACME Stock Car purple/white in the dropdown list.)

If you look at an Aurora version of this RoadRunner style body from underneath you'll see that the front end mounting plastic is much more substantial than on the JL repop, which is smoother and far less noticeable. The one on E-Bay really, really looks like a JL pullback body to me... but you can never tell from a small picture. I'm of the opinion that this is a JL body. If it's an Aurora and as pristine as it appears to be I'd expect to see the "Made in Singapore" sticker still on the underside of the body.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry, AFXTOO his right, I have checked on a website with some JL pictured (I own some JL but not an expert and I don't have any JL roadrunner).

By the way what is the best website that depict most of all JL slotcars ??


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Zanza, no site has everything but the following site is pretty good:

http://www.hoslotcars.com/slotcars.html

Here's the JL pullback versions of that body from that site:

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/searchsl?index=0&from=searchsl&func=search&txt=acme&what=0&format=0&user=&password=&num=100&sort1=-1&sort2=-1&sort3=-1&sort4=-1&sort5=-1&sort6=-1&sort7=-1&sort8=-1&sort9=-1

Here's the corresponding Aurora listings:

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/searchsl?index=0&from=searchsl&func=search&txt=road+runner&what=0&format=0&user=&password=&num=100&sort1=-1&sort2=-1&sort3=-1&sort4=-1&sort5=-1&sort6=-1&sort7=-1&sort8=-1&sort9=-1


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

This site has a decent bunch of them as well:

http://www.jlcollector.com/

You'll see the slots on the bottom left.

Mike


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike.... that's the one I already know and use


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> I asked the seller if this was AFX or JL body. He responded to me that he didn't know, but he bought it in 1976/1977.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6007136107&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> He had many others that looked like JL to me advertized as AFX. What do you think?


Heck, I have a couple I'll sell for that amount. Coudn't believe it, $26.00. Doesn't anyone do any research before they plop down a bid?  rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Are you kidding me? That's a R1 JL pullback body. He claims he has this since his childhood. These are less than 10 years old. This guy must age like dogs do.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't find the link to the auctions?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I asked him if it was an actual AFX or a JL (Johnny Lightning) body? 

Here's exactly what he said:

"I really have no idea. 
I got 4 #43 Road Runners in 1976/1977. 
They were all in one package. 
I haven't bought an A/FX styled car since 1982. 
All the cars I have purchased recently have been Super G+ cars. 
Sorry I couldn't give you more info."

He got more for his JL versions then he did for his actual AFXs.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

How about this auction, "cars never used"... You shouldn't show the bottom of the car that has all knids of wear on the pick ups, not to mention the wrong kind of chassis...

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-Porsche-917-Porsche-952-Bre-Datsun-510_W0QQitemZ6007063307QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I haven't bought an A/FX styled car since 1982.


Hmmm. Must be some sort of a time travel phenomenon. If he can travel forward, ask him to pick up the Kentucky Derby newspaper results for the next few years. I'll trade him an X-Traction Charger Daytona I picked up in 1972 for the paper.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

rodstrguy said:


> How about this auction, "cars never used"... You shouldn't show the bottom of the car that has all knids of wear on the pick ups, not to mention the wrong kind of chassis...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-Porsche-917-Porsche-952-Bre-Datsun-510_W0QQitemZ6007063307QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I just ask ask him the question through ePay, telling him that his cars were runned and runned (without even mentionning the non correct G+ chassis issue...) and here's what he replies.


" I have bought it in a store and they have never use them; perhaps this one is a bit oxized, but NOT USED ...

Tell me the car about you are talking about and I can send you pictures about another ten like that

Thaks
atlanticacomic

" 




OXIZED ??? Pouhahahahahahaha!! ROTFLOL :freak:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Holy cow, that "teaser" picture at the bottom of that E-Bay listing is really something to see. What I woudn't give to stumble across an old hobby shop looking to unload a stash like that...


----------

